# Sloooooooooow



## Kumbajah (Feb 8, 2007)

What's up with the slow server? I feel like I'm using dial up. Every time I come here it takes for ever for any link I click. 

Not my machine or connection - I don't have this problem with any other site.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 8, 2007)

I've noticed the same thing off and on during the past week.


----------



## Carol (Feb 8, 2007)

It's slow from time to time.  Our admin team is working on a resolution.

Please...

Support Martial Talk with a supporting membership.  The site is here because of the support of all of you.  :asian:


----------



## Kumbajah (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad they are working on it. It does seem consistantly slow tho.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, i see that sometimes too. But then again, the site is like MA's in general. It may seem slow sometimes but it's well worth the wait in the long run


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 8, 2007)

True, it does seem to slow from time to time.  I usually chalk it up to so many people using the site at the same time.  Price we pay for having such a great site.  As Carol said, one of the best things we can do to speed things up is to become supporting members.  This site is not owned by some huge MA conglomeration.  It's owned by a poor working stiff like the rest of us and the more supporting members we have the more funds Bob has to upgrade servers and work out problems as they arise.  The information and comraderie on this site is worth sooooo much more than the $15 US per year to support.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2007)

It maybe slow but remember rome was not built in a day and the extra time while waiting for it to load up think about becoming a supporting member


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2007)

Kumbajah said:


> What's up with the slow server? I feel like I'm using dial up. Every time I come here it takes for ever for any link I click.
> 
> Not my machine or connection - I don't have this problem with any other site.


The recent sluggishness is annoying, especially to me.  Right now, we've got just shy of 300 people viewing the site. The traffic level is starting to strain the existing servers ability to keep up.  I'm working on trying some additional optimizations to temporarily fix things.

Bottom line is, we're outgrowing the existing hardware.
(AMD Barton 3000/3GB ram/36GB SCSI HD for those interested in the specs)
We can't currently afford to upgrade to a higher end server.

We just need to generate a steady $500 / month to upgrade to where we need to be.  Lottery anyone?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2007)

Let me know if things get better. I've disabled some minor features for non-members at this point.


----------



## Kumbajah (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow I feel like I walked into an Amway meeting  

it does seem a bit faster. Thanks for the tweak.


----------



## exile (Feb 8, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> It's slow from time to time.  Our admin team is working on a resolution.
> 
> Please...
> 
> Support Martial Talk with a supporting membership.  The site is here because of the support of all of you.  :asian:



What Carol says here. Really, this is a terrific site, with a very inexpensive membership cost. It sounds like a pubic radio membership drive pitch, but... if even one in ten of the current membership became supporting members, think of all the terrific wizardy in server upgrades Bob could put in and all the additional feature the site could provide...


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 8, 2007)

Bob finally fed the gerbils that turn the hard drive spindle.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2007)

Kumbajah said:


> Wow I feel like I walked into an Amway meeting
> 
> it does seem a bit faster. Thanks for the tweak.


*Puts away the soap*   

Cool.  Still searching for a bit more optimizations to work in.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Bob finally fed the gerbils that turn the hard drive spindle.


Nah, just put some sugar in the water.


----------



## wade (Feb 8, 2007)

To be honest the fact that it was going slow was ok with me cause I don't read very fast anyway.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 8, 2007)

wade said:


> To be honest the fact that it was going slow was ok with me cause I don't read very fast anyway.


So we should start typing slower? :lol:


----------



## wade (Feb 9, 2007)

Du-h!


----------

